# Che tristezza ...



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.

Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
Pensavo a Fra, che poco prima correva nel prato, mentre quella bimbetta era in quel postaccio.

La guardo, lei sgambetta verso un bimbo che arriva con la mamma... e tende la sua manina, a chiedere la carità.

Mentre insegnavo a Fra che come volano gli aerei, e il corretto smaltimento della plastica, e che quando si gioca insieme non può decidere sempre lei che fare, quella bimba di 2 anni imparava a chiedere la carità in un sottopasso puzzolente e senza sole.


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.
> 
> Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
> Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
> ...


infanzia rubata
sono situazioni talmente complicate, non so cosa dire
vedo i bambini delle mie amiche, amati e viziati, e mi chiedo perchè debbano esistere certe realtà


----------



## lunaiena (29 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> infanzia rubata
> sono situazioni talmente complicate, non so cosa dire
> vedo i bambini delle mie amiche, amati e viziati, e mi chiedo perchè debbano esistere certe realtà


Ma perchè a loro stá bene vivere così...
è. Molto meno faticoso elemosinare per vivere che lavorare..


----------



## Flavia (29 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè a loro stá bene vivere così...
> è. Molto meno faticoso elemosinare per vivere che lavorare..


penso sia una questione di cultura, tramandata da tempi lontani, anche se un tempo i rom erano artigiani qualificati ( e in alcuni campi artisti)
attualmente, mettici la crisi, i pregiudizi, ecc. ecc., anche se volessero cambiare vita, non credo che riuscirebbero


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè a loro stá bene vivere così...
> è. Molto meno faticoso elemosinare per vivere che lavorare..



Il discorso sui rom potremmo portarlo avanti per pagine.

A me colpisce comunque come molto triste che quella bambina di 2 anni suppergiù fosse in un postaccio a mendicare invece che a giocare al parco. Perchè nata in una certa famiglia.
Molto banale, me ne rendo conto, non certo una grande riflessione. Solo il desiderio di buttare fuori un poco di quella tristezza che ho sentito.


----------



## sms anonimo (29 Luglio 2012)

*il libero arbitrio*

Questa è la ragione per cui io critico tutte le religioni e l'esistenza di DIO che ci avrebbe donato il libero arbitrio.

Quale libero arbitrio può esercitare quella bimbetta di 2 anni che è obbligata dalla madre (sempre che sia sua madre) ad elemosinare invece di giocare liberamente con tutti i cuccioli del mondo.

Esistono poi leggi che permettono agli assistenti sociali di togliere la tutela dei figli a famiglie che passano brutti momenti, ma che hanno sempre rispettato i figlii.....

Purtroppo fino a quando ci lasceremo impietosire da queste scene dando loro del denaro, le avalliamo in questo modus vivendi e modus operandi.

E' tutto molto triste


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè a loro stá bene vivere così...
> è. Molto meno faticoso elemosinare per vivere che lavorare..


Ma se anche a uno di loro non stesse bene, diciamocela tutta: ma chi darebbe mai da lavorare a un rom? Quale prospettive avrebbe per poter cambiare stile di vita?

La storia di questa gente è costellata di pregiudizi e persecuzioni. Nessuno dice che il loro stile di vita sia particolarmente apprezzabile, ma l'integrazione è fatta da persone che accolgono (noi) e persone che si fanno accogliere (loro). Diciamo che entrambi i fattori sono in difetto, eh?


----------



## sms anonimo (29 Luglio 2012)

*il pregiudizio e l'integrazione raziale*



Sole ha detto:


> Ma se anche a uno di loro non stesse bene, diciamocela tutta: ma chi darebbe mai da lavorare a un rom? Quale prospettive avrebbe per poter cambiare stile di vita?
> 
> La storia di questa gente è costellata di pregiudizi e persecuzioni. Nessuno dice che il loro stile di vita sia particolarmente apprezzabile, ma l'integrazione è fatta da persone che accolgono (noi) e persone che si fanno accogliere (loro). Diciamo che entrambi i fattori sono in difetto, eh?


Esistono molti casi di integrazione e ci sono ROM che hanno abbandonato il loro stile di vita. Purtroppo esiste da sempre la condizione che i primi ad emigrare sono principalmente i "delinquenti" che non riescono più ad integrarsi nella loro nazione d'origine, quindi espatriano, a volte proprio per non finire in galera. Questi furfanti non andranno certo in un'altra nazione per diventare Cavalieri del lavoro.

E' giusto condannare il razzismo, ma non si deve cadere nel razzismo opposto e crederci razzisti quando ci troviamo di fronte a gente che non cerca di integrarsi, ma solo di sfruttare situazioni al limite del lecito.

A loro forse non si offre un lavoro, ma la scelta di mettere i figli sulla strada non dipende da certo da quello.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Esistono molti casi di integrazione e ci sono ROM che hanno abbandonato il loro stile di vita. Purtroppo esiste da sempre la condizione che i primi ad emigrare sono principalmente i "delinquenti" che non riescono più ad integrarsi nella loro nazione d'origine, quindi espatriano, a volte proprio per non finire in galera. Questi furfanti non andranno certo in un'altra nazione per diventare Cavalieri del lavoro.
> 
> E' giusto condannare il razzismo, ma *non si deve cadere nel razzismo opposto *e crederci razzisti quando ci troviamo di fronte a gente che non cerca di integrarsi, ma solo di sfruttare situazioni al limite del lecito.
> 
> A loro forse non si offre un lavoro, ma la scelta di mettere i figli sulla strada non dipende da certo da quello.


Premesso che io non ho nemmeno citato la parola 'razzismo'.

In ogni caso. Quale sarebbe scusa il 'razzismo opposto'?

Mi interessa molto. Definisci.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

*un esempio di "razzismo alla rovescia"*

premesso che sono ateo e quindi tutto ciò che ha a che fare con la religione poco mi tange, ma aver tolto il crocefisso dalle aule di scuola è a mio avviso un esempio di razzismo alla rovescia: lo abbiamo tolto perché si offendevano i mussulmani!

In Italia esiste una Religione di stato (se non è stata cambiato l'ordinamento successivamente, ma è ancora citata nella Costituzione), quindi chi entra in Italia e chiede di essere integrato, fermo restando la libertà di culto, deve accettare l'ordinamento nazionale.

E' come se si chiedesse di togliere le bandiere dell'Italia da tutti gli edifici statali di pubblica amministrazione.

Il razzismo alla rovescia è quando in nome dei "diritti degli immigrati", ci si dimentica dei diritti di chi in Italia ci è nato e ci vive da generazioni. Nessuno vieta i cambiamenti, ma è inaccettabile che una minoranza etnica chieda ed ottenga privilegi a discapito della maggioranza.

Se i proprietari di auto come Ferrari e Lamborghini chiedessero e pretendessero di poter correre sulle autostrade a 200kmh  perché hanno mezzi potenti, ci metteremmo a ridere


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

*ps*

non hai citato la parola razzismo, ma sono stato io ad enfatizzare il concetto perché di solito il "non dare lavoro" a certe etnie è ravvisabile come "razzismo silente"


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> premesso che sono ateo e quindi tutto ciò che ha a che fare con la religione poco mi tange, ma aver tolto il crocefisso dalle aule di scuola è a mio avviso un esempio di razzismo alla rovescia: *lo abbiamo tolto* perché si offendevano i mussulmani!
> 
> In Italia esiste una Religione di stato (se non è stata cambiato l'ordinamento successivamente, ma è ancora citata nella Costituzione), quindi chi entra in Italia e chiede di essere integrato, fermo restando la libertà di culto, deve accettare l'ordinamento nazionale.
> 
> ...


Ma quando mai? Io insegno e nella scuola dove insegno ogni aula ha il suo 


Per il resto, visto che hai quotato il mio post parlando di razzismo opposto, sapresti indicarmi dove io mi sono espressa in tal senso?


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> non hai citato la parola razzismo, ma sono stato io ad enfatizzare il concetto perché di solito il "non dare lavoro" a certe etnie è ravvisabile come "razzismo silente"


Ah ecco.

Allora rileggiti bene quello che ho scritto perchè evidentemente non ne hai colto il senso.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

hai semplicemente sollevato il problema che ai ROM non si da lavoro.....


----------



## Spider (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> hai semplicemente sollevato il problema che ai ROM non si da lavoro.....


..infatti ai Rom non si da lavoro.. vorresti negare anche questo???

.. e la famosa integrazione di cui parli... parte proprio dalla possibilità economica e sociale coon cui posso riscattarmi...

se non ho lavoro... avrò più difficoltà a studiare... ed a integrarmi...


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

*strana citazione la tua*

Metti in risalto la seconda parte del tuo post, sorvolando bellamente sulla prima parte?

Ok, hai ragione, sono io che ho le traveggole.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Metti in risalto la seconda parte del tuo post, sorvolando bellamente sulla prima parte?
> 
> Ok, hai ragione, sono io che ho le traveggole.


Io non mi ci raccapezzo...
Non capisco il nesso tra il post di lunapiena in cui dice che certe persone preferiscono il disagio sociale di chiedere l'elemosina piuttosto di andare a lavorare...

E il discorso sui rom...

Ma non conviene infognarsi in sterili polemiche non trovi?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il discorso sui rom potremmo portarlo avanti per pagine.
> 
> A me colpisce comunque come molto triste che quella bambina di 2 anni suppergiù fosse in un postaccio a mendicare invece che a giocare al parco. Perchè nata in una certa famiglia.
> Molto banale, me ne rendo conto, non certo una grande riflessione. Solo il desiderio di buttare fuori un poco di quella tristezza che ho sentito.





Non mi riferivo ai rom in particolare ma alle persone , e ce ne sono molte, che piuttosto di lavorare 
preferiscono elemosinare ....
io nel mio settore ho sempre un sacco di lavoro e assicuro che non molti sono disposti 
a farlo neanche trovandosi nella cacca...
preferiscono chiedermi dei soldi in prestiti piuttosto di darmi una mano...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Metti in risalto la seconda parte del tuo post, *sorvolando bellamente *sulla prima parte?
> 
> Ok, hai ragione, sono io che ho le traveggole.


Ok, la smetto di sorvolare bellamente sulla prima parte.

Io non ho scritto 'maledetti stronzi, non date da lavorare ai rom!!' 

Ho scritto solo che poche persone (me compresa, probabilmente) darebbero da lavorare ai rom o, in generale, a uno che vive di elemosina per strada. E' un fatto, credo incontestabile.
Non ho espresso nessun giudizio e per questo, te lo dico molto sinceramente, mi girano un po' le palle a sentirmi dare della 'razzista al contrario'.

Inforca un paio di occhiali e leggi meglio prima di esprimerti.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..infatti ai Rom non si da lavoro.. vorresti negare anche questo???
> 
> .. e la famosa integrazione di cui parli... parte proprio dalla possibilità economica e sociale coon cui posso riscattarmi...
> 
> se non ho lavoro... avrò più difficoltà a studiare... ed a integrarmi...


Scusa, ma tu quanti ROM hai visto in giro a chiedere lavoro?

Io in molti posti vedo Marocchini, Egiziani, Rumeni, Ucraini, Filippini, Bosniaci, Albanesi, per non parlare dei sud americani.

Evito di parlare degli africani soggetti al lavoro nero, perché questi sono sfruttati.

In una nazione come la nostra dove la disoccupazione è intorno al 10%, gli stranieri che sono integrati sono tantissimi


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il discorso sui rom potremmo portarlo avanti per pagine.
> 
> A me colpisce comunque come molto triste che quella bambina di 2 anni suppergiù fosse in un postaccio a mendicare invece che a giocare al parco. Perchè nata in una certa famiglia.
> Molto banale, me ne rendo conto, non certo una grande riflessione. Solo il desiderio di buttare fuori un poco di quella tristezza che ho sentito.





Sole ha detto:


> Ma se anche a uno di loro non stesse bene, diciamocela tutta: ma chi darebbe mai da lavorare a un rom? Quale prospettive avrebbe per poter cambiare stile di vita?
> 
> La storia di questa gente è costellata di pregiudizi e persecuzioni. Nessuno dice che il loro stile di vita sia particolarmente apprezzabile, ma l'integrazione è fatta da persone che accolgono (noi) e persone che si fanno accogliere (loro). Diciamo che entrambi i fattori sono in difetto, eh?



Sai quanta gente ho accolto io ( cioè noi)...
e quante volte me la sono presa nel didietro da loro...
e non sto parlando di rom ma di gente che piuttosto di faticare per guadagnarsi la pagnotta ...
sta ad aspettare che la pagnotta venga da loro...

Quindi scusa la mia crudeltà ma io non sono più disposta ad elemosinare niente a nessuno....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, la smetto di sorvolare bellamente sulla prima parte.
> 
> Io non ho scritto 'maledetti stronzi, non date da lavorare ai rom!!'
> 
> ...



Io l'ho dato lavoro hai rom e a più di uno.
Dato vitto alloggio anche qui a più di uno ...
e me la sono sempre presa nel culo...

Da qui non dico di non dare lavoro a chi ne ha bisogno..
ma solo di non farsi intenerire più di tanto perchè molti ci mettono un nano secondo a pugnalarti 
alle spalle....


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai quanta gente ho accolto io ( cioè noi)...
> e quante volte me la sono presa nel didietro da loro...
> e non sto parlando di rom ma di gente che piuttosto di faticare per guadagnarsi la pagnotta ...
> sta ad aspettare che la pagnotta venga da loro...
> ...


Su questo posso capirti. Soprattutto in un momento in cui è davvero difficile per tutti.

Il mio era un discorso più generale.
A me pare che il nostro sistema non sia accogliente nei confronti di chi è in difficoltà, proprio perchè il benessere economico è uno dei requisiti per essere integrati. Così come, spesso, per ignoranza, sfiducia o semplicemente indolenza, esistono gli elementi che rifiutano di essere integrati e restano ai margini.
Questo non vuol dire che con un po' di apertura in più da parte del sistema e con qualche pregiudizio in meno, la situazione non possa evolvere.

Io sarò di parte, ma sono convinta che la vera integrazione nasca sui banchi di scuola. La lotta all'ignoranza e al pregiudizio (da entrambe le parti) è la vera chiave, per me.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Esistono molti casi di integrazione e ci sono ROM che hanno abbandonato il loro stile di vita. Purtroppo esiste da sempre la condizione che i primi ad emigrare sono principalmente i "delinquenti" che non riescono più ad integrarsi nella loro nazione d'origine, quindi espatriano, a volte proprio per non finire in galera. Questi furfanti non andranno certo in un'altra nazione per diventare Cavalieri del lavoro.
> 
> E' giusto condannare il razzismo, ma non si deve cadere nel razzismo opposto e crederci razzisti quando ci troviamo di fronte a gente che non cerca di integrarsi, ma solo di sfruttare situazioni al limite del lecito.
> 
> A loro forse non si offre un lavoro, ma la scelta di mettere i figli sulla strada non dipende da certo da quello.


Quoto...
non posso più approvarti...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto...
> non posso più approvarti...


Anche tu del parere che io sia una razzista al contrario?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche tu del parere che io sia una razzista al contrario?



Non credo solo che tu sia una gran sognatrice....


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non credo solo che tu sia una gran sognatrice....


Tranquilla, non passo la mia vita a sognare.

Mi do molto da fare nel mio lavoro.

E posso dire di avere il privilegio di poter seminare qualcosa di buono. 

Forse per questo, nonostante non viva su Marte, non ho perso la fiducia nelle persone. Solo chi fa il mio mestiere sa quanto ci sia di positivo nell'animo umano, nonostante tutto. E quanto sia importante riconoscerlo e coltivarlo.


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il discorso sui rom potremmo portarlo avanti per pagine.
> 
> A me colpisce comunque come molto triste che quella bambina di 2 anni suppergiù fosse in un postaccio a mendicare invece che a giocare al parco. Perchè nata in una certa famiglia.
> Molto banale, me ne rendo conto, non certo una grande riflessione. Solo il desiderio di buttare fuori un poco di quella tristezza che ho sentito.


Anche a me colpiscono moltissimo queste cose....


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non passo la mia vita a sognare.
> 
> Mi do molto da fare nel mio lavoro.
> 
> ...


Il mio era un complimento...
fai bene a sognare e ad avere fiducia nelle persone...
Io l'ho persa ...

Sul neretto sono d'accordo ma non è facile riconoscerlo certi si sanno mascherare benissimo ....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me colpisce comunque come molto triste che quella bambina di 2 anni suppergiù fosse in un postaccio a mendicare invece che a giocare al parco. Perchè nata in una certa famiglia.
> Molto banale, me ne rendo conto, non certo una grande riflessione. Solo il desiderio di buttare fuori un poco di quella tristezza che ho sentito.



per niente banale.
ho visto anch'io quella bambina attraverso i tuoi occhi e ho sentito, sento la tua stessa tristezza.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Luglio 2012)

Purtroppo non è possibile aiutare quando questo gesto presuppone sempre essere soli di fronte alle conseguenze negative, oltretutto col rischio di passare dalla parte del torto.
Purtroppo una certa maniera perversa di intendere la politica (una tra le tante) attraverso la demagogia, ha portato l'opinione pubblica ad essere trascinata sempre al grido di "dagli all'untore" appena qualcuno, come Lunapiena dice, dopo aver dato aiuto ed averlo preso nel retto con tanto di sabbia osa pure lamentarsene. Le istituzioni non possono nulla, rischio "rivolta popolare antirazzista", e l'imprenditore od il povero privato cittadino che si è visto danneggiare anche pesantemente si ritrova del tutto isolato e con pure la "lettera scarlatta" appuntata al petto.
Per quale motivo chi si dichiara "popolo nomade" deve potersi stanziare in modo definitivo in baraccopoli, pretendendo pure acqua e luce gratis dai paesi dove questo avviene? Per quale motivo, per quanto sia palese l'assoluta inidoneità del trattamento (baraccopoli malsane, vita in strada), i figli vengono lasciati ai genitori che oltre che tenerli male e nel rischio li sfruttano pure? Per quale motivo se, come ha già detto qualcun altro, un italiano dovesse trovarsi in difficoltà momentanee, invece si vedrebbe togliere la tutela dei figli? Tutto in mome della difesa della "cultura Rom"?!??!?!?! Ma quale cultura?!?!?!?!?!? Quattro balletti, un po' di musichetta e quattro leggenducole devono permettere di essere oltre la legge?
Accoglienza? Senza dubbio, ma con rispetto reciproco, e con le istituzioni libere di fare il proprio dovere.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se anche a uno di loro non stesse bene, diciamocela tutta: ma chi darebbe mai da lavorare a un rom? Quale prospettive avrebbe per poter cambiare stile di vita?
> 
> La storia di questa gente è costellata di pregiudizi e persecuzioni. Nessuno dice che il loro stile di vita sia particolarmente apprezzabile, ma l'integrazione è fatta da persone che accolgono (noi) e persone che si fanno accogliere (loro). Diciamo che entrambi i fattori sono in difetto, eh?


la penso come te , però quello che è inaccettabile e non può far parte della "cultura" di un popolo è l'indegno sfruttamento dei bambini.
piccolini di pochi mesi al freddo, sotto il sole, usati dagli adulti per commuovere ....bambini che questi genitori scellerati non meritano.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Luglio 2012)

*Sfogo*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.
> 
> Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
> Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
> ...



Bhe che dire? il nostro governo ha altro da fare!! non deve pensare a certe situazioni! mica porta soldi alle casse andare a pensare che ci stanno certi genitori che schiavizzano i figli rubando loro l'infanzia e non dando loro quello che hanno tutti i bambini. Non conviene andare a pensare che si potrebbero tutelare questi ragazzi da genitori che........ no in questa maniera soldi nella cassa dello stato non ne arrivano.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Su questo posso capirti. Soprattutto in un momento in cui è davvero difficile per tutti.
> 
> Il mio era un discorso più generale.
> A me pare che il nostro sistema non sia accogliente nei confronti di chi è in difficoltà, proprio perchè il benessere economico è uno dei requisiti per essere integrati. Così come, spesso, per ignoranza, sfiducia o semplicemente indolenza, esistono gli elementi che rifiutano di essere integrati e restano ai margini.
> ...


verissimo, e per fortuna in parte sta avvenendo ma con  coloro che ancora usano i figli in questo modo sarei durissima togliendoglieli per poter dare a questi bimbi una chanche che altrimenti non avrebbero.
se penso a quanto i servizi sono duri con gente che magari ama tanto i propri figli e ha momenti di difficoltà ....e poi lasciamo che ci siano povere vite a soffrire sulla strada con noncuranza.
non è una sociatà civile dove si permette questo.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

*Vedo con "piacere"*

... che alla fine qualcun altro ha esposto le mie stesse argomentazioni, che non mi ha tacciato di aver dato del razzista a nessuno e non ha voluto cercare nelle mie parole una qualsiasi aggressione verbale verso nessuno.

Io avevo preso spunto dal post di nausicaa e lo avevo elaborato introducendo diversi concetti. L'aver risposto a sole era per dare un'altra visione a fenomeni culturali italiani del "tutto nero" "tutto bianco" senza una mozione specifica a nessuno.

Spero che questo sia semplicemente lo scotto di chi si affaccia a questo forum ed inizia a parteciparvi


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo, e per fortuna in parte sta avvenendo ma con  coloro che ancora usano i figli in questo modo sarei durissima togliendoglieli per poter dare a questi bimbi una chanche che altrimenti non avrebbero.
> se penso a quanto i servizi sono duri con gente che magari ama tanto i propri figli e ha momenti di difficoltà ....e poi lasciamo che ci siano povere vite a soffrire sulla strada con noncuranza.
> non è una sociatà civile dove si permette questo.


Alla base credo ci sia la codardia e la paura!

Infatti gli assistenti sociali non hanno timore a fare irruzione in una casa dove una famiglia vive in povertà per "sequestrare" i figli a loro dire mal condotti, ma non entreranno mai in un campo nomadi a fare la medesima cosa per paura di ritrovarsi poi "la famiglia" davanti alla loro casa.

In questo paese civile esiste la legge della giungla, altro che giustizia ed equità, chi fa la voce più grossa vince.

E tutto perché "abbiamo troppo da perdere", l'accumulare benessere o presunto tale, ci porta ad avere paura di perderlo, quindi temiamo chi non ha nulla ed invidiamo chi sta meglio di noi, però per soddisfare il nostro bisogno di democrazia e giustizia, spesso perseguiamo le persone sbagliate


----------



## Annuccia (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.
> 
> Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
> Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
> ...


la stessa tristezza l'hoprovata anche io piu volte...

una volta uscendo da un supermercato..ero da sola..una donna con 2 bimbi chiedeva la carità...
i bimbi erano piccoli  a occhio avranno avuto 2  e 4 anni...
giocavano su un foglio di cartone...
pensavo a quanto fosse fortunata mia figlia...e ai suoi vizi del cavolo di cui la responsabile sono senza dubbio io....
mi sentii triste e in colpa
rientrai al super comprai latte biscotti salviette ,pannolini succhi di frutto e una confezione di ovetti kinder....
soprattutto quando videero gli ovetti furono felicissimi...
è poco lo so...
ma almeno


----------



## gas (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.
> 
> Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
> Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
> ...


Sono episodi che ovviamente ti fanno pensare ma, se quella donna invece di insegnare alla bambina a mendicare in un posto sudicio, si fosse prodigata a ricercare un lavoro anche umile, non credi che avrebbe potuto dare insegnamenti diversi a quella bambina?
Personalmente preferisco aiutare le persone che si dannano l'anima per cercare qualsiasi tipo di lavoro per sbarcare il lunario, piuttosto che regalare 4 spiccioli ai mendicanti.
Ci sono ragazzi e ragazze che si inventano l'impossibile per racimolare 4 soldi contrariamente ad altri che si seggono a terra in postacci nella speranza di raccogliere qualcosa mendicando.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sono episodi che ovviamente ti fanno pensare ma, se quella donna invece di insegnare alla bambina a mendicare in un posto sudicio, si fosse prodigata a ricercare un lavoro anche umile, non credi che avrebbe potuto dare insegnamenti diversi a quella bambina?
> Personalmente preferisco aiutare le persone che si dannano l'anima per cercare qualsiasi tipo di lavoro per sbarcare il lunario, piuttosto che regalare 4 spiccioli ai mendicanti.
> Ci sono ragazzi e ragazze che si inventano l'impossibile per racimolare 4 soldi contrariamente ad altri che si seggono a terra in postacci nella speranza di raccogliere qualcosa mendicando.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## ToyGirl (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma se anche a uno di loro non stesse bene, diciamocela tutta:* ma chi darebbe mai da lavorare a un rom? Quale prospettive avrebbe per poter cambiare stile di vita?
> *
> La storia di questa gente è costellata di pregiudizi e persecuzioni. Nessuno dice che il loro stile di vita sia particolarmente apprezzabile, ma l'integrazione è fatta da persone che accolgono (noi) e persone che si fanno accogliere (loro). Diciamo che entrambi i fattori sono in difetto, eh?


Con una bella ripulita, un vestito nuovo e una ripassatina all'italiano, un lavoro lo si può trovare, non è impossibile 

Nell'ambito della vendita, essendo lavori basati soprattutto sulle provvigioni, se una persona ha buona volontà di imparare, assumono chiunque, purchè sia onesto e si sappia presentare. Sono lavori che in passato ho fatto anche io e tra di noi c'erano diversi stranieri, per nulla discriminati. Anzi, siccome loro non erano "bianchi", ti assicuro che vendevano molto più di noi... 

I Rom sono un popolo molto chiuso. Mandare i bambini a scuola dovrebbe essere un OBBLIGO. Lo sfruttamento del lavoro minorile non ci dovrebbe essere in nessuno stato civile.

Mi può stare bene che gli adulti non facciano nulla e scelgano di vivere di elemosina e di espedienti. I bambini devono vivere come i nostri! E poi quando saranno grandi, vedranno loro cosa fare.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Con una bella ripulita, un vestito nuovo e una ripassatina all'italiano, un lavoro lo si può trovare, non è impossibile
> 
> Nell'ambito della vendita, essendo lavori basati soprattutto sulle provvigioni, se una persona ha buona volontà di imparare, assumono chiunque, purchè sia onesto e si sappia presentare. Sono lavori che in passato ho fatto anche io e tra di noi c'erano diversi stranieri, per nulla discriminati. Anzi, siccome loro non erano "bianchi", ti assicuro che vendevano molto più di noi...
> 
> ...



:up:

Il mio riferimento al libero arbitrio era in relazione a chi può davvero esercitarlo


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> ... che alla fine qualcun altro ha esposto le mie stesse argomentazioni, che non mi ha tacciato di aver dato del razzista a nessuno e non ha voluto cercare nelle mie parole una qualsiasi aggressione verbale verso nessuno.
> 
> Io avevo preso spunto dal post di nausicaa e lo avevo elaborato introducendo diversi concetti. L'aver risposto a sole era per dare un'altra visione a fenomeni culturali italiani del "tutto nero" "tutto bianco" senza una mozione specifica a nessuno.
> 
> Spero che questo sia semplicemente lo scotto di chi si affaccia a questo forum ed inizia a parteciparvi


Guarda che se c'è una persona che non ama discorsi 'tutto nero o bianco' sono proprio io. E proprio perchè ho cercato di fare una riflessione obiettiva e imparziale mi ha infastidita la tua accusa di fare del razzismo al contrario.

Credo che si possa parlare di certe tematiche lasciando lo spazio per un minimo di autocritica. Proprio per non fare discorsi tutto nero o tutto bianco, no? Mi pare di aver sottolineato come, accanto ai nostri pregiudizi, ci sia spesso una cultura chiusa che rifiuta l'integrazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Sono episodi che ovviamente ti fanno pensare ma, se quella donna invece di insegnare alla bambina a mendicare in un posto sudicio, si fosse prodigata a ricercare un lavoro anche umile, non credi che avrebbe potuto dare insegnamenti diversi a quella bambina?
> Personalmente preferisco aiutare le persone che si dannano l'anima per cercare qualsiasi tipo di lavoro per sbarcare il lunario, piuttosto che regalare 4 spiccioli ai mendicanti.
> Ci sono ragazzi e ragazze che si inventano l'impossibile per racimolare 4 soldi contrariamente ad altri che si seggono a terra in postacci nella speranza di raccogliere qualcosa mendicando.



Mi sono tenuta lontana apposta da valutazioni sulla situazione, a parte la tristezza per la bambina -le bambine.

Conosco situazioni in cui rom, o stranieri in genere, fanno una fatica enorme a trovare lavoro e alloggio solo perchè stranieri o rom. In cui l'integrazione è rifiutata innanzitutto da "noi".

E conosco situazioni in cui i rom marciano allegramente con il loro stile di vita, rifiutando il nostro e sì, approfittandone spudoratamente.

Come faccio a sapere se quella donna crede che il suo stile di vita sia giusto, se mendica per convinzione piuttosto che per necessità (ce ne sono, anche mia madre faceva un lavoro che le permetteva di verificare con mano certe cose), o se magari viene picchiata mattina e sera dall'uomo/marito cui è stata venduta?
Non cambia l'impressione profonda che ho avuto a vedere i piedini di quella bimba sul pavimento lercio, in contrasto con quelli di mia figlia che correva nel prato.


----------



## gas (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono tenuta lontana apposta da valutazioni sulla situazione, a parte la tristezza per la bambina -le bambine.
> 
> Conosco situazioni in cui rom, o stranieri in genere, fanno una fatica enorme a trovare lavoro e alloggio solo perchè stranieri o rom. In cui l'integrazione è rifiutata innanzitutto da "noi".
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, tutto molto giusto.
Io sono però molto scettico su queste persone, perchè le ritengo opportuniste. Ovviamente la bambina fa sicuramente tenerezza e nella sua situazione anche un po di compassione.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sono tenuta lontana apposta da valutazioni sulla situazione, a parte la tristezza per la bambina -le bambine.
> 
> Conosco situazioni in cui rom, o stranieri in genere, fanno una fatica enorme a trovare lavoro e alloggio solo perchè stranieri o rom. In cui l'integrazione è rifiutata innanzitutto da "noi".
> 
> ...


bè è un argomento molto complesso e serio, non credo che lo si possa affrontare in un post di fellatio


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bè è un argomento molto complesso e serio, non credo che lo si possa affrontare in un post di fellatio


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Con una bella ripulita, un vestito nuovo e una ripassatina all'italiano, un lavoro lo si può trovare, non è impossibile
> 
> Nell'ambito della vendita, essendo lavori basati soprattutto sulle provvigioni, se una persona ha buona volontà di imparare, assumono chiunque, purchè sia onesto e si sappia presentare. Sono lavori che in passato ho fatto anche io e tra di noi c'erano diversi stranieri, per nulla discriminati. Anzi, siccome loro non erano "bianchi", ti assicuro che vendevano molto più di noi...
> 
> ...


Ma avete una vaga idea di quanto la storia di un popolo, la sua cultura e le sue tradizioni incidano anche sulle scelte individuali? Non è cosi semplice. Io ho insegnato per 3 anni in una scuola vicino a un campo nomadi. Per conquistare la fiducia dei genitori.di alcuni bimbi nostri alunni ci voleva tanto tempo e molta perseveranza. È una strada che dá i suoi frutti, ma non è facile. Esiste una grande diffidenza e, come dicevo, un amalgama di fattori che rende dura l'integrazione. Non basta dire 'ti do un'opportunitá  coglila'. Nei fatti le resistenze sono moltissime. Da una parte e dall'altra. Anche perchè, per ogni opportunitá, ci sono mille rifiuti e mille pregiudizi che pesano come macigni. Non si tratta di essere sognatori, ma di analizzare i fatti per quello che sono. Ci sono molti libri da leggere sull'argomento. Alcuni relazionano bene i risultati positivi di esperienze sul campo, proprio partendo dalla scuola. È un percorso difficile.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che se c'è una persona che non ama discorsi 'tutto nero o bianco' sono proprio io. E proprio perchè ho cercato di fare una riflessione obiettiva e imparziale mi ha infastidita la tua accusa di fare del razzismo al contrario.
> 
> Credo che si possa parlare di certe tematiche lasciando lo spazio per un minimo di autocritica. Proprio per non fare discorsi tutto nero o tutto bianco, no? Mi pare di aver sottolineato come, accanto ai nostri pregiudizi, ci sia spesso una cultura chiusa che rifiuta l'integrazione.


Il fatto di citare o quotare un post, non significa puntare il dito contro all'autore! Io non ti ho accusato di nulla, ma sei tu che stai cercando in continuazione di dimostrare il contrario. 

Un dibattito prende spunto dai concetti che tutti esprimono e si apliano spesso per perdere di vista anche il tema iniziale.

Io non ti accusato di nulla e credo di essermi espresso con un italiano sufficientemente corretto perché ciò sia palese.

Quando si legge un libro, oltre a darne ua valutazione complessiva, speso ci si soffrerma su brevi passaggi che diventano spunto di riflessione, non personalizzare il discorso perché ho citato in tuo post, come hai visto anche qualcun'altro nel forum lo ha ripreso e proprio nel punto che tu hai "dimenticato" di argomentare.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Il fatto di citare o quotare un post, non significa puntare il dito contro all'autore! Io non ti ho accusato di nulla, ma sei tu che stai cercando in continuazione di dimostrare il contrario.
> 
> Un dibattito prende spunto dai concetti che tutti esprimono e si apliano spesso per perdere di vista anche il tema iniziale.
> 
> ...


Mi sono riletta i vari passaggi, in cui io ti ho chiesto chiarimenti sulla tua uscita sul razzismo opposto e tu mi hai risposto, motivandola col fatto che per me 'nessuno dá lavoro ai rom'.

Saró tonta io eh, ma l'ho interpretata così.

Comunque io ho detto tutto quello che avevo da dire sull'argomento.


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.
> 
> Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
> Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
> ...


Sempre sperando che quella bimbetta zingara sia sua e non di quarche artro...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sempre sperando che quella bimbetta zingara sia sua e non di quarche artro...


denise , venduta dalla sorellastra?

speriamo sia viva quella bambina


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> denise , venduta dalla sorellastra?
> 
> speriamo sia viva quella bambina


vabbe' in quel caso no, pero' per quelle merde l'unica e' il lanciafiamme...o il napalm...


----------



## exStermy (30 Luglio 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> premesso che sono ateo e quindi tutto ciò che ha a che fare con la religione poco mi tange, ma aver tolto il crocefisso dalle aule di scuola è a mio avviso un esempio di razzismo alla rovescia: lo abbiamo tolto perché si offendevano i mussulmani!
> 
> In Italia esiste una Religione di stato (se non è stata cambiato l'ordinamento successivamente, ma è ancora citata nella Costituzione), quindi chi entra in Italia e chiede di essere integrato, fermo restando la libertà di culto, deve accettare l'ordinamento nazionale.
> 
> ...


va che in Italia il cattolicesimo non e' religione di stato....

la costituzione da uguale riconoscimento e diritti a tutte le confessioni religiose...


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ero con Fra al parco. Giocava libera con bambini, e con me. Rideva e mangiava un gelato.
> 
> Più tardi, sola, sono nel sottopasso vicino alla stazione. Una donna -direi rom- con una bambina di 8 anni circa in braccio, seduta sul pavimento lercio e puzzolente di piscio, chiedeva la carità.
> Poco più in là, una bimbetta di forse 2 anni. Una delizia di bambina davvero. Magliettina e pannolino. Trotterellava in quel sottopasso buio.
> ...


e che hai dedotto da tutto ciò?


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che hai dedotto da tutto ciò?


che dipende dalla fortuna che hai a nascere nel contesto giusto


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che dipende dalla fortuna che hai a nascere nel contesto giusto



esattamente.


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non passo la mia vita a sognare.
> 
> Mi do molto da fare nel mio lavoro.
> 
> ...


Capisco che tu sia una donna dolcissima.   ma non tutte le culture meritano lo stesso rispetto.

per riconoscere e coltivare il buono dell'animo umano occorre anche che ci si metta in discussione. da tutte le parti,non solo da parte nostra.  altrimenti si finisce come Lunapiena


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che dipende dalla fortuna che hai a nascere nel contesto giusto


suona molto calvinista


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> suona molto calvinista


Non suonerebbe calvinista se avesse scritto che sei artefice del tuo destino a prescindere dal contesto in cui nasci? Non polemizzo, domando.


----------



## sms anonimo (30 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va che in Italia il cattolicesimo non e' religione di stato....
> 
> la costituzione da uguale riconoscimento e diritti a tutte le confessioni religiose...



Solo nel 1984 con la revisione dei patti lateranensi è stata abolita la religione di stato, dato che nel testo della costituzione all'articolo 7 si specifica l'esistenza del suddetto patto, fermo restando che è chiaramente specificato la libertà di culto.

Diversamente non si spiega che l'8/1000 del gettito fiscale prima era a beneficio esclusivo della Chiesa


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> Non suonerebbe calvinista se avesse scritto che sei artefice del tuo destino a prescindere dal contesto in cui nasci? Non polemizzo, domando.


gli è che mi ha fatto pensare al concetto di predestinazione.

magari è un'impressione sbagliata mia


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che mi ha fatto pensare al concetto di predestinazione.
> 
> magari è un'impressione sbagliata mia



Bè, la predestinazione implica che prima della tua stessa nascita, sei già predestinato (all'inferno o al paradiso).
La constatazione che nascere in una famiglia ti porta a certe comodità o difficoltà non ci si avvicina molto...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Capisco che tu sia una donna dolcissima.   ma non tutte le culture meritano lo stesso rispetto.
> 
> per riconoscere e coltivare il buono dell'animo umano occorre anche che ci si metta in discussione. da tutte le parti,non solo da parte nostra.  altrimenti si finisce come Lunapiena


Spieghi meglio?
Cioè guarda che a sto mondo tante guerre e violenze e persecuzioni si sono giustificate con l'idea di avere una cultura superiore alle altre no?

Esempio gli americani...
Noi non siamo guerrafondai...ma esportatori di democrazia...
E la loro esportazione di democrazia non è che abbia funzionato molto bene....mi pare eh?

Un dialogo interculturale si istaura solo tra persone che cercano il minimo comune multiplo o il massimo comun divisore o il backgoround tra culture o etnie differenti no?

Allora ci sono culture in cui il lavoro è importante.
Altre in cui il lavoro è considerato degradante.

I missionari dall'Africa mi hanno raccontato che in certe culture...lavora solo la donna...no?

Esempio è difficile che chi da generazioni vive nomade senza patria senza proprietà privata ecc..ecc..ecc...possa capire che per un'altra cultura è fondamentale questo.

Altro esempio io sono vissuto un anno in un paese comunista.
Ebbene in un paese comunista la libertà di opinione non esiste.
Esprimi un'opinione che non è a posto ideologicamente: finisci dentro.

Difficile integrarsi tra due entità che non vedono il vantaggio di integrarsi reciprocamente quanto solo veder salvaguardate le proprie peculiarità...

Ma dire che una cultura non merita rispetto significa dire...era giusto massacrare gli indios nelle americhe no?
Era giusto utilizzare gli africani come schiavi no?

E' come se io dicessi che suonare l'organo è più culturale che non suonare le launeddas...
Suonare bene le launeddas richiede un' applicazione enorme...

Piuttosto il fenomeno rom è molto complesso...
Basti vedere cosa è successo nel 2008...
In cui si è visto che su 168 campi individuati 100 e passa erano abusivi...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spieghi meglio?
> *Cioè guarda che a sto mondo tante guerre e violenze e persecuzioni si sono giustificate con l'idea di avere una cultura superiore alle altre no?
> *
> Esempio gli americani...
> ...


Sono d'accordo.

E non perchè sono una donna dolcissima (che è vero ), ma perchè lo ritengo un discorso logico e condivisibile. La difficoltà di accettare il 'diverso da noi' nasce spesso dalla presunzione di essere migliori. In ogni cultura ci sono aspetti che evolvono o che sarebbero da migliorare. Penso che confrontarsi sforzandosi di togliersi dalla testa ogni pregiudizio sia l'atteggiamento ideale.


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, la predestinazione implica che prima della tua stessa nascita, sei già predestinato (all'inferno o al paradiso).
> La constatazione che nascere in una famiglia ti porta a certe comodità o difficoltà non ci si avvicina molto...


mah sai.....v'è anche chi considera la povertà o la ricchezza come un segno della benevolenza divina.

ma non è su questo terreno che vorrei proseguire,perchè mi rendo conto abbia poca attinenza col tema del 3d


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> E non perchè sono una donna dolcissima (che è vero ), ma perchè lo ritengo un discorso logico e condivisibile. La difficoltà di accettare il 'diverso da noi' nasce spesso dalla presunzione di essere migliori. In ogni cultura ci sono aspetti che evolvono o che sarebbero da migliorare. Penso che confrontarsi sforzandosi di togliersi dalla testa ogni pregiudizio sia l'atteggiamento ideale.


Si il temino merita un bene meno meno...
Insomma ho fatto bene la verifica e superato la prova insulsi


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah sai.....v'è anche chi considera la povertà o la ricchezza come un segno della benevolenza divina.
> 
> ma non è su questo terreno che vorrei proseguire,perchè mi rendo conto abbia poca attinenza col tema del 3d


E chi misura la dote in oro no?


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spieghi meglio?
> Cioè guarda che a sto mondo tante guerre e violenze e persecuzioni si sono giustificate con l'idea di avere una cultura superiore alle altre no?
> 
> Esempio gli americani...
> ...


Premesso che il confronto di civiltà è sempre scontro.  Premesso che sarà dura sempre capire la mentalità statunitense senza aver compreso la teoria del Destino Manifesto

tornando al problema dell'accettabilità della cultura degli zingari.....il punto sta nel tempo.

Sono troppi decenni che queste genti stazionano nei campi.  Più di qualcuno di loro ha avuto modo di andare a scuola e di confrontare ciò che gli veniva insegnato a "casa" e quello che gli veniva trasmesso a scuola.

Quindi gli strumenti ed i termini di paragone ci sono.   vengono rifiutati,da loro


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi misura la dote in oro no?


anche in mandrie di cammelli,se è per questo....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Premesso che il confronto di civiltà è sempre scontro.  Premesso che sarà dura sempre capire la mentalità statunitense senza aver compreso la teoria del Destino Manifesto
> 
> tornando al problema dell'accettabilità della cultura degli zingari.....il punto sta nel tempo.
> 
> ...


Il problema secondo me sta nell' Italia...
Vai a vedere in Germania o nei paesi scandinavi se puoi stazionare come ti pare e dove ti pare...

Ma cosa vuoi pretendere da un paese come il nostro?

L'integrazione?

Ma se siamo sempre pronti a gettare la monnezza nell'orto del vicino...dai su...

Proviamo così allora rinchiudiamoli nelle nostre caserme dismesse e mettiamoli sotto tutela militare...
FInchè non sono messi in riga...
Giù di randello sulla testa no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2012)

Parliamo di mandare a scuola i rom...
E nelle nostre aule oramai non ci sono banchi e sedie per i nostri figli...

Parliamo di mandare a scuola i rom...

Ma tante madri devono stare a casa dal lavoro perchè non ci sono posti disponibili all'asilo per i nostri figli...

Ok andiamo avanti così allora...


----------



## dammi un nome (1 Agosto 2012)

*quoto*



sms anonimo ha detto:


> premesso che sono ateo e quindi tutto ciò che ha a che fare con la religione poco mi tange, ma aver tolto il crocefisso dalle aule di scuola è a mio avviso un esempio di razzismo alla rovescia: lo abbiamo tolto perché si offendevano i mussulmani!
> 
> In Italia esiste una Religione di stato (se non è stata cambiato l'ordinamento successivamente, ma è ancora citata nella Costituzione), quindi chi entra in Italia e chiede di essere integrato, fermo restando la libertà di culto, deve accettare l'ordinamento nazionale.
> 
> ...



come mamma agostica molto mi ha dato fastidio ch mio figlio abbia dovuto festeggiare  non il Natale ( quando era alle elementari, ma la " festa delle Luci " per non offendere la sensibilità dei piccoli stranieri.

Piccoli stranieri che a mio parere si sarebbero perfettamente integrati alla definizione di  festa del Natale se si fosse semplicemente insistito sui valori che l una o l altra religione indicano,esaltandone quelli comuni e offrendo una lettura attiva e critica delle diversità.


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> come mamma agostica molto mi ha dato fastidio ch mio figlio abbia dovuto festeggiare non il Natale ( quando era alle elementari, ma la " festa delle Luci " per non offendere la sensibilità dei piccoli stranieri.
> 
> Piccoli stranieri che a mio parere si sarebbero perfettamente integrati alla definizione di festa del Natale se si fosse semplicemente insistito sui valori che l una o l altra religione indicano,esaltandone quelli comuni e offrendo una lettura attiva e critica delle diversità.



condivido in pieno anche perchè al di là della religione in senso stretto, il Natale è parte della nostra tradizione.
Non comprendo perchè se vado all'estero devo conformarmi alle loro tradizioni, ed ègiusto perchèsono ospite,ma se vengono gli stranieri in Italia dobbiamo abbandonare tradizioni per non disturbarli.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Forse*



milli ha detto:


> condivido in pieno anche perchè al di là della religione in senso stretto, il Natale è parte della nostra tradizione.
> Non comprendo perchè se vado all'estero devo conformarmi alle loro tradizioni, ed ègiusto perchèsono ospite,ma se vengono gli stranieri in Italia dobbiamo abbandonare tradizioni per non disturbarli.


ci sarebbe spazio per più tradizioni contemporaneamente, se ci fosse un po' di buonavolontà, tolleranza e lungimiranza da parte di tutti. Di certo annullare la propria tradizione per far posto a quella altrui è una pessima soluzione che genera solo malcontento e recriminazioni, così come annullare la tradizione dell'altro per lasciare solo la propria. nei paesi anglosassoni c'è posto per tutti mi sembra ....


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> ci sarebbe spazio per più tradizioni contemporaneamente, se ci fosse un po' di buonavolontà, tolleranza e lungimiranza da parte di tutti. Di certo annullare la propria tradizione per far posto a quella altrui è una pessima soluzione che genera solo malcontento e recriminazioni, così come annullare la tradizione dell'altro per lasciare solo la propria. nei paesi anglosassoni c'è posto per tutti mi sembra ....


Infatti. Così anzichè favorire l'integrazione la si ostacola


----------



## sms anonimo (1 Agosto 2012)

Questo è il "buonismo" dei benpansanti. Cercando di dimostrarsi  democratici e larghi di vedute, si arriva ad annullare se stessi. Lo si  vede anche nella lingua italiana, la più bella e completa delle lingue  parlate (e scritte) in uso contemporaneo, spesso ci troviamo ad adottare  termini inglesi (una delle lingue più povere di vocaboli) perchè  "internazionali" e perchè "fa figo", sentiamo i telegiornali che  infarciscono le notizie con termini assurdi, quando nella nostra lingua  quei termini esistono dalla notte dei tempi.

L'integrazione e la globalizzazione stanno portando alla scomparsa della  nostra cultura che è una delle più ricche del mondo e le abbandoniamo  perché non abbiamo gli attributi necessari per batterci per dei valori  di cui dovremmo andare fieri.

E' bastato che l'Italia calcistica arrivasse alla finale dei campionati  europei che per 15 giorni tutta l'Italia dell'informazione si era  dimenticata dello spread, della pressione fiscale, dell'IMU e del  disastro economico.

Quindi inutile meravigliarsi se perderemo il Natale, se perderemo la  Befana, se abbiamo adottato halloween, e non festeggiamo più carnevale  se non per portare in giro i bambini piccoli.

L'integrazione dovrebbe essere un aggrescimento culturale, non un cannibalismo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Questo è il "buonismo" dei benpansanti. Cercando di dimostrarsi  democratici e larghi di vedute, si arriva ad annullare se stessi. Lo si  vede anche nella lingua italiana, la più bella e completa delle lingue  parlate (e scritte) in uso contemporaneo, spesso ci troviamo ad adottare  termini inglesi (una delle lingue più povere di vocaboli) perchè  "internazionali" e perchè "fa figo", sentiamo i telegiornali che  infarciscono le notizie con termini assurdi, quando nella nostra lingua  quei termini esistono dalla notte dei tempi.
> 
> L'integrazione e la globalizzazione stanno portando alla scomparsa della  nostra cultura che è una delle più ricche del mondo e le abbandoniamo  perché non abbiamo gli attributi necessari per batterci per dei valori  di cui dovremmo andare fieri.
> 
> ...


Non so...
A me ha sempre fatto tenerezza la storia della bandiera europea.
L'integrazione e qui parlo da musicista porta in realtà alla contaminazione...

Ti faccio un esempio
Il disco.
Bene sappi che il primo prodotto discografico che invase l'Europa fu il jazz.
Importato dagli stati uniti...

Ebbene...
Ecco cosa accade in un compositore colto francese...

[video=youtube;pB7lWRKGmFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB7lWRKGmFE&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

*Integrazione 2*

[video=youtube;QLwqVJ-owtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLwqVJ-owtg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

*Integrazione3*

E qui c'era Benny Goodman di mezzo eh?

[video=youtube;1udS3o5tVu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1udS3o5tVu4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Se poi parliamo di linguistica la nostra lingua a sto punto è contaminata prima che da termini inglesi o francesi (vedi che so garage)...da termini greci prima e latini poi...

Cioè ragazzi chi ha fatto il classico sa che perfino la parola televisione è na parola dal greco...

E così linkare è entrato nel vocabolario perchè è un neologismo ( neo logos parola greca)...al posto di una perifrasi( Altra parola greca) che starebbe per "stabilire un contatto tra siti web"

Vediamo Ti amo in greco diventa sagapò.


----------



## sms anonimo (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se poi parliamo di linguistica la nostra lingua a sto punto è contaminata prima che da termini inglesi o francesi (vedi che so garage)...da termini greci prima e latini poi...
> 
> Cioè ragazzi chi ha fatto il classico sa che perfino la parola televisione è na parola dal greco...
> 
> ...



non trovo nulla di strano che l'italiano abbia parole derivanti dal greco dal latino essendo queste due lingue nate prima che l'Italia stessa, ma quando parliamo di grego è sempre greco antico, non importiamo certo termini contemporanei, siamo stati invece noi con l'impero romano ad esportare il latino e il diritto romano.

In quanto alle arti, troppo lungo sarebbe il discorso per essere affrontato a quest'ora


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Questo è il "buonismo" dei benpansanti. Cercando di dimostrarsi  democratici e larghi di vedute, si arriva ad annullare se stessi. Lo si  vede anche nella lingua italiana, la più bella e completa delle lingue  parlate (e scritte) in uso contemporaneo, spesso ci troviamo ad adottare  termini inglesi (una delle lingue più povere di vocaboli) perchè  "internazionali" e perchè "fa figo", sentiamo i telegiornali che  infarciscono le notizie con termini assurdi, quando nella nostra lingua  quei termini esistono dalla notte dei tempi.
> 
> L'integrazione e la globalizzazione stanno portando alla scomparsa della  nostra cultura che è una delle più ricche del mondo e le abbandoniamo  perché non abbiamo gli attributi necessari per batterci per dei valori  di cui dovremmo andare fieri.
> 
> ...


L'immigrazione serve ad annacquare inizialmente per poi far scomparire l'identita' nazionale perche' un popolo senza identita' e' piu' facilmente soggiogabile....

l'obiettivo e' un unico governo mondiale e globalizzato che va contrastato con ogni mezzo....

f.to il comitato rivoluzionario di tradimento.net

per donazioni e sottoscrizioni IBAN W 0015226667339840010388746646378282377

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> non trovo nulla di strano che l'italiano abbia parole derivanti dal greco dal latino essendo queste due lingue nate prima che l'Italia stessa, ma quando parliamo di grego è sempre greco antico, non importiamo certo termini contemporanei, siamo stati invece noi con l'impero romano ad esportare il latino e il diritto romano.
> 
> In quanto alle arti, troppo lungo sarebbe il discorso per essere affrontato a quest'ora


Si tuttavia preferisco di gran lunga un mondo globalizzato e in pace...
Che un mondo dove la nostra cara piccola europa è formata da stati in perenne guerra tra loro...

Poi una lingua è qualcosa di vivo e in continuo fieri...no?

Per esempio osserva anche questo forum...
Il termine invornito ha avuto un successo estremo no?

CIoè a mio modo di vedere la società è un insieme di sistemi che cercano di integrarsi tra loro no?
E non è operazione facile, nè indolore...

Per esempio
fenomeno razzismo...

Da dove nasce e perchè?
Stupidi pregiudizi?
O fatti endemici?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'immigrazione serve ad annacquare inizialmente per poi far scomparire l'identita' nazionale perche' un popolo senza identita' e' piu' facilmente soggiogabile....
> 
> l'obiettivo e' un unico governo mondiale e globalizzato che va contrastato con ogni mezzo....
> 
> ...


Dici il vero...
Infatti al sud dell'Ungheria tot paesini furono inglobati dalla romania...
El capozzon comunista Chausescu...fece bruciare le chiese e distruggere gli archivi parrocchiali...e per quella gente guai a parlare ungherese....a forza di botte un popolo che trae origine dal ceppo uro finnico doveva diventare rumeno no?

Ma come sai 
I sovietici hanno ampiamente fallito...no?

E se vieni con me nelle repubbliche baltiche scoprirari un nazionalismo sfegatato...eheheheehehehehehe...

Prova a dire a un Lituano...russo...vedi cosa ti capita...

Poi trovi i russi che dicono fummo vittima di uno sporco georgiano...stalin...

ahahahahahaahahahahahahahah...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Questo è il "buonismo" dei benpansanti. Cercando di dimostrarsi democratici e larghi di vedute, si arriva ad annullare se stessi. Lo si vede anche nella lingua italiana, la più bella e completa delle lingue parlate (e scritte) in uso contemporaneo, spesso ci troviamo ad adottare termini inglesi (una delle lingue più povere di vocaboli) perchè "internazionali" e perchè "fa figo", sentiamo i telegiornali che infarciscono le notizie con termini assurdi, quando nella nostra lingua quei termini esistono dalla notte dei tempi.
> 
> L'integrazione e la globalizzazione stanno portando alla scomparsa della nostra cultura che è una delle più ricche del mondo e le abbandoniamo perché non abbiamo gli attributi necessari per batterci per dei valori di cui dovremmo andare fieri.
> 
> ...



Perche'noi siamo buoni e fessi...prova ad entrare negli States senza portafoglio gonfio e valido motivo...ma basta guardare  la vicina Croazia,non vedi un'immigrato neanche a pagare..pero'poliziotti dall'aria tosta si..tanti..e a Barcellona ho visto i famosi mossos de esquadra..armadi con manganello enorme..e anche li'tutto tranquillo..


----------



## sms anonimo (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tuttavia preferisco di gran lunga un mondo globalizzato e in pace...
> Che un mondo dove la nostra cara piccola europa è formata da stati in perenne guerra tra loro...
> 
> Poi una lingua è qualcosa di vivo e in continuo fieri...no?
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia positiva la gobalizzazione almeno dal punto di vista concettuale, ma questa deve essere un arricchimento, non un impoverimento.

Io non credo che tutto il passato sia da salvare, ma è evidente che chi ha dimenticato il passato, è arrivato a commettere gli stessi errori. 

Purtroppo esistono popoli che non riescono ad gestire l'integrazione se non attraverso la dominazione, ed esistono popoli che per l'integrazione sono disposti a lasciarsi dominare.

Il mondo va a rotoli, l'aumento esponenziale della popolazione sta uccidendo il pianeta, lo sfruttamento delle risorse è disomogeno, pochi (i civilizzati!) consumano più di tutto il resto del mondo creando diseguaglianza, invidie e lotte di classe/religiose, tutti dovrebbero imparare a ridurre il proprio impatto ambientale, ma senza rinunciare alla propria identità. Questa è la vera sfida per la sopravvivenza......


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia positiva la gobalizzazione almeno dal punto di vista concettuale, ma questa deve essere un arricchimento, non un impoverimento.
> 
> Io non credo che tutto il passato sia da salvare, ma è evidente che chi ha dimenticato il passato, è arrivato a commettere gli stessi errori.
> 
> ...


Spetta solo che i cinesi si stanchino di fare i cinesini e pretendano di vivere come noi occidentali e vedi quel che capita...
Chi vivrà vedrà no?


----------



## sms anonimo (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'noi siamo buoni e fessi...prova ad entrare negli States senza portafoglio gonfio e valido motivo...ma basta guardare  la vicina Croazia,non vedi un'immigrato neanche a pagare..pero'poliziotti dall'aria tosta si..tanti..e a Barcellona ho visto i famosi mossos de esquadra..armadi con manganello enorme..e anche li'tutto tranquillo..


Si, noi siamo "buoni e fessi", è anche vero però che la verità non è neanche quella di uno stato di Polizia, noi concediamo troppo, altri invce dovrebbero essere più liberali. 

Se smettessimo di vivere sfruttando gli altri, se ci trovassimo un giorno a subire ciò che abbiamo inflitto agli altri (parlo di europa, non di Italia), allora forse capiremmo che il mondo è sbagliato.

Fino a quando la cultura sarà in mano a persone che possono controllarla, il futuro dell'umanità sarà grigio, tendente al nero


----------



## sms anonimo (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spetta solo che i cinesi si stanchino di fare i cinesini e pretendano di vivere come noi occidentali e vedi quel che capita...
> Chi vivrà vedrà no?


La cina da un lato, ma anche l'Africa potrebbe eplodere!

In quelle regioni le popolazioni non hanno nulla da perdere, e sono tanti, hanno "fame", desiderano sopravvivere, vogliono una vita migliore.......


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

sms anonimo ha detto:


> Si, noi siamo "buoni e fessi", è anche vero però che la verità non è neanche quella di uno stato di Polizia, noi concediamo troppo, altri invce dovrebbero essere più liberali.
> 
> Se smettessimo di vivere sfruttando gli altri, se ci trovassimo un giorno a subire ciò che abbiamo inflitto agli altri (parlo di europa, non di Italia), allora forse capiremmo che il mondo è sbagliato.
> 
> Fino a quando la cultura sarà in mano a persone che possono controllarla, il futuro dell'umanità sarà grigio, tendente al nero


Beh mi pare che in consiglio europeo si sia sollevata la questione che non va bene che noi raccogliamo tutti gli esclusi dagli altri paesi no?

Sai però...
Una volta è venuto in una parrocchia un prete di origine latino americana...
Era il 1992...
Non dimenticherò mai la sua predica sui festeggiamenti della scoperta dell'america...e la sensazione della sua visita alle chiese spagnole con gli altari d'oro massiccio...ricavati dal massacro dei suoi avi...


----------



## sms anonimo (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mi pare che in consiglio europeo si sia sollevata la questione che non va bene che noi raccogliamo tutti gli esclusi dagli altri paesi no?
> 
> Sai però...
> Una volta è venuto in una parrocchia un prete di origine latino americana...
> ...



Spagnoli, Portoghesi, Olandesi, Inglesi......... Sono loro che hanno colonizzato il mondo (prima degli Americani) e a noi Italiani ci hanno rotto il culo perché siamo andati in Etiopia e in Libia...... dove abbiamo lasciato tecnologlia e spesso pagato i danni.

Gli stessi romani dell'impero, dopo l'invasione, rendevano tutti "cittadini romani", tutti avevano diritti e doveri....


----------

